# WANTED - 2009 R35 GTR driver side wing vent



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Driver side wing vent wanted - both the vent and the upper part (with the GTR logo on it)

Ant.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You need to state what year it’s for as they differ


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Skint said:


> You need to state what year it’s for as they differ


Sorry yeah - 2009


----------

